# Plasma TV won't get out of Sleep Mode



## chuey1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hitachi Plasma TV and I can't get it out of sleep mode. Cable company says it should be noted in manual, which I can't locate. It's a Hitchi 42SHD69 Ultravision.


----------

